# 2011 Chevy Cruze Headunit



## Andrew1125 (Jan 4, 2018)

Hey I was wanting to install new speakers in my 2011 Chevy Cruze, also wanted to add a subwoofer. I was wondering if I would need to change the stock headunit to do all this and is there adapters I need to buy for each speaker to connect to the old wiring in the doors? 
Here are the parts:
Subwoofer: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001P85IQ2/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A1DXN92KCKEQV4&psc=1
Speakers: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ANIECRQ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?smid=A36FHUSDHDORFF&psc=1
Amp: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BF6HYDE/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]The SQ Car Audio Thread V2[/h]
[h=1]How to: Replace door speakers[/h]
[h=1]No Splicing, Amplifier and Subwoofer Tutorial[/h]


----------



## Andrew1125 (Jan 4, 2018)

I was hoping to get a yes or no if possible? If I don't upgrade the headunit will there be a noticeable difference in quality. Or is it just a preference thing?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Or in this case a few posts.


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 25, 2016)

If you do the SQ install with the recommended speakers and minidsp, and just a modest amplifier or 2, then the answer to your question is yes. I am in the process of the finishing touches of my SQ install, per the SQ threads, and can honestly say it rivals and surpasses my aftermarket Kenwood system in my older vehicle. Keep in mind though, you need to stick with the recommended speakers, dsp and factory head unit as that is what it is all tuned for. It's all in the details of the install. You can get plenty of help on this forum. If need be I took many pictures along my install. Still in progress. I'm up over 130 hours to date, and counting, on my install. It's a great project if you have the time. 

Rich.


----------



## Andrew1125 (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks grt for your answer! Appreciate your help!


----------

